# Help sex my 5 week old chickens!



## lacy111693 (Dec 11, 2015)

So early November I got two lemon cuckoo orpingtons and two silver laced wyandottes. They were straight run so I had no idea what I was getting. I'm down to three, one of the SLW's got snatched up by a stray dog :'( anyways I'm nearly certain I have two roos, possibly even three but I can't decide. They are 5 or 6 weeks old and this is my first time with chickens so I'm clueless! Help!


























In the first two pictures the chicken on the left has a smaller comb and it's yellow with a smidge of pink at the base. The wattles are starting to look a little red though which makes me nervous. The tail feathers seem to be straight so far. The one on the right I'm definitely thinking is a roo. His comb and wattles are very red and bigger than the other Orpington. His tail feathers also seem to be curving. The SLW, I'm not too sure. I've read somewhere that if there is more white on the wings then it's probably a roo, and while the comb isn't too big it is very red. So probably a roo. I was hoping I'd get lucky and only have pullets lol


----------



## lacy111693 (Dec 11, 2015)

I also might add that the SLW is taking much longer to feather out than the Orpingtons. Not sure if that is any indication of sex.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing roos on the SLWs.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm certainly no expert, but I got my hens at 5 weeks and none of them had wattles like that. Mine are now 16 weeks (or so) and they are just starting to get them. I have one that is a little older and hers are pretty well developed, but the others nope. Sorry I think roos


----------

